# [ABIERTO]Soporte pdo_pgsql en php

## Jack Krauser

Muy buenas a todos.

Quería saber cómo poder instalar o configurar el soporte de postgresql en php. La pregunta se debe a que yo tengo instalado postgresql desde los binarios

para poder ubicarlos en la ruta donde yo quiero. Estos binarios son bajados desde la página de enterprisedb.

Cuando uso emerge para instalar php y habilito el "use" para soporte a postgresql, pues me lo instala como dependencia y no quiero eso.

Habrá alguna forma de habilitar pdo_pgsql.so sin la necesidad de instalar postgresql?

----------

## quilosaq

Tendrías que modificar el ebuild con el que instalas php.

----------

## waflessnet

Buenas ,

Como  dice quilosaq, puedes revisar el ebuild para editar la dependencia y hacerlo manual, de igual forma creo que te necesitaras las librerías dev de postgresql para compilar el *.so. 

En mi caso yo necesite instalar el cliente postgresql y no el server (entre otras yerbas) , por tanto instale php de con el siguiente use:

```

dev-lang/php cli ctype curl embed fileinfo ftp gd hash inifile intl json ldap ldap-sasl lmdb mhash mssql  mysqli opcache pcntl pdo phar posix session soap sodium threads tokenizer unicode webp xmlreader xmlwriter xpm zip xslt  zip-encryption mysql phpdbg postgres

>=dev-db/freetds-1.00.41 mssql

dev-db/postgresql -server

```

con "-server" evito que se instale el server, pero si me compiló el driver (pdo_pgsql.so).

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *waflessnet wrote:*   

> Buenas ,
> 
> Como  dice quilosaq, puedes revisar el ebuild para editar la dependencia y hacerlo manual, de igual forma creo que te necesitaras las librerías dev de postgresql para compilar el *.so. 
> 
> En mi caso yo necesite instalar el cliente postgresql y no el server (entre otras yerbas) , por tanto instale php de con el siguiente use:
> ...

 

Hola!

Probé tu sugerencia y pude instalar sin problema alguno pero ya me entró la duda de cómo editar el ebuild. 

Estuve revisando el manual de php y allí sale que puedo hacer referencia a una instalación de PostgreSQL en una ruta específica (haciendo uso de "./configure"...). Me imagino que editando el ebuild puedo evitar el que se me descargue el "server" (obviamente no lo instala con -server) y enviar ese parámetro de forma manual. De repente lo han hecho o tienen alguna idea?

----------

